# X'mas gift



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

Any of you expecting X'mas gifts from your STBX? Or giving them any? I got a snow shovel spade from him today! Can't believe my eyes. Since he hardly bought me any gifts in the past, I take the shovel as a deep meaningful gesture. Wonder if I should buy him the ice breaker in return.


----------



## cyan (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow. What a romantic gift from you STBX! Are you gonna give him a frying pan for his gift?

I'm doing no-contact with my STBXH; we haven't spoken or interacted since Thanksgiving. So, nope, no gift giving between us, which is fine.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ice breaker? How about a leaf blower or a shop vac? Something he can use anytime he wants :lol:


----------



## Suemolly (Jun 19, 2011)

I am also on No Contact. In fact, I made it clear I want nothing to do with him anymore. But the doorbell rang today and "surprise surprise", there was the man himself with the polycarbonate shovel. There was this deep moment of awkward silence, some few words said and then he jumped back into the car and drove off. What a strange behavior.


----------



## JazzTango2Step (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't had contact with my husband since October and I'm not getting him a gift. Maybe your ex is trying to be nice since its the "giving" season. My ex was the same way, he hardly got me any gifts, and I only got 3 roses from him in all the years we knew eachother. I would be really worried if my ex got me a gift this season, because he's an "off the hook!" kinda guy.

I don't think I would return the gesture if I were you.


----------



## hurtingsobad (Oct 29, 2011)

I always wondered what a cheater looks like with a polycarbonate shovel shoved up his *ss?! Is it like the penguin in the Batman movies? Quack Quack Quack!


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Not expecting a bloomin' thing from STBXH for Christmas and have no desire (or $$) to get him one. Can't even afford anything for the kids this year. Did give him a b-day back in Octobe, picture frame with recent pics of the kids. Painted on the frame was the word "family". Gave him a card too signed by me and the kids. 

STBXH is definitely not on Santa's "nice" list!


----------

